

Nintendo Wii U Footage Outed – Contains PS3/Xbox Images - rbanffy
http://www.ripten.com/2011/06/08/nintendo-wii-u-footage-outed-contains-ps3xbox-images/

======
rbanffy
... or "why you should never try to fool a million-people audience"

The obvious way to get images for hardware that doesn't run yet is to hire a
game publisher partner to tweak a current offering into what it would look
like on the new hardware.

